# 1:6 Scale Masterpiece Models The Time Machine



## Greenslade (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello out there! I would like to know if anyone has any tips on building "The Time Machine", 1:6 scale model from Masterpiece Models. I have the movie on DVD and several photos from the internet as well as a sort of 'plan of attack'. What I would like to know is if there is anything I might like to know regarding some tips and techniques unique to this little baby. I am an experienced modeller of some 40 years but this is the first time I've tackled a large, mostly resin model kit. There aren't many people here, in my little town in Australia, who build these types of things and any help would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Ash


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 28, 2008)

Greenslade said:


> Hello out there! I would like to know if anyone has any tips on building "The Time Machine", 1:6 scale model from Masterpiece Models. I have the movie on DVD and several photos from the internet as well as a sort of 'plan of attack'. What I would like to know is if there is anything I might like to know regarding some tips and techniques unique to this little baby. I am an experienced modeller of some 40 years but this is the first time I've tackled a large, mostly resin model kit. There aren't many people here, in my little town in Australia, who build these types of things and any help would be appreciated.
> Cheers,
> Ash


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

Check out this build diary:

http://www.roboterkampf.com/html/props/timemach.htm

A lot of pictures, a lot of nitty-gritty detail. And this, from the builder:

"This project has been a nightmare, and I strongly urge any one wanting to build this kit to look elsewhere. May I suggest a Delorean kit?"


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day "Greenslade" 

How is your time machine going??? All well I hope. :thumbsup: 

I too have the DVD, the comic adaption from the 60's and novel and know that it all seems void with out the machine. Now I am no novice either but I have been debating over getting one of these for a while, but it's the resin side :drunk: more than the size of this kit that has me held at bay. It's just those pretty pictures of the finished item that tease me...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job on your machines David The link is a great insight on the job. :thumbsup:

Not sure I would tackle two at once though


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

I got to meet the builder at Wonderfest. Look what Fed Ex did to his motorized time machine. And yes, that is Bob Burns holding it.

http://www.roboterkampf.com/images/jason/0807/P1070134.jpg


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, Jason is a good guy and a very talented model maker. What happened to his Time Machine commission is, literally, a crime.


----------

